# morenos' autobody



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

morenos autobody established in 1985. we specialize in custom painting, candies, flames, graphics, full flakes and pearls. i have 20 years of experience in custom painting have built many cars over the years we also do custom metal fabrication, body modifications, complete classic or custom vehicle restorations we also do insurance work and collision repair. sheet metal fabrication an example of our work is our extensions for the cadillac sheet metal dash and package trays for big body cadillacs painted sample on pics below.....For when it really matters. heres a few pics of the cars i have worked on in the past years

phone #:559-346-0417 please leave a message
address:5794 E. Shields Ave Fresno,CA 93727
BAR#:AG234821 EPA#:5589
Email:[email protected]


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cool


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Dec 9 2009, 08:01 PM~15930128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more of this?


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Dec 10 2009, 11:05 AM~15937451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u know i usually dont like all the different color paint jobs,, but this is "sick"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Dec 10 2009, 01:05 PM~15937451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


everythings so nice and symetrical


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Dec 10 2009, 12:05 PM~15937451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanx for the compliments


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Dec 10 2009, 12:05 PM~15937451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Now thats what I call a paint job!*


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 13 2009, 11:55 AM~15968126
> *Now thats what I call a paint job!
> *


thanks if you like the dash board can you picture the car it will be out soon for 2010 again thanks for the compliment i appreciate it


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

THAT PAINT JOB LOOKS OKAY......I LIKE MY PAINT JOB YOU DID ON MY CAR.......


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Dec 15 2009, 09:58 AM~15987977
> *THAT PAINT JOB LOOKS OKAY......I LIKE MY PAINT JOB YOU DID ON MY CAR.......
> *


thanks your car is also pretty tight you should post up a pic of the sail pan :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Dec 15 2009, 09:18 PM~15993382
> *thanks your car is also pretty tight you should post up a pic of the sail pan  :biggrin:
> *


WILL SEE...........


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Dec 17 2009, 03:21 PM~16011148
> *WILL SEE...........
> *


YOUR NOT DOWN


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Dec 17 2009, 03:32 PM~16011252
> *YOUR NOT DOWN
> *


YOU DARE ME................ :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW IS ALL I CAN SAY


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 4 2010, 03:02 AM~16177553
> *WOW IS ALL I CAN SAY
> *


thanx


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WHAT'S UP MORENOS'...............ES TU COMPA............... :cheesy:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

here is a preview of the pitboss a collaberation of two custom painters (moreno and ruben "buggs" ochoa) for those of you who wanted a sneak peek


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Got Damn that fucker looks hot........ :0


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

THANKS...........


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Dec 10 2009, 01:05 PM~15937451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT Angel that one bad ass dash.


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WHAT'S UP MORENO..........  TTT


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jan 18 2010, 03:53 PM~16329547
> *WHAT'S UP MORENO..........  TTT
> *


nothin much just kickin it trying to get some work done you know that show season is going to be coming up soon and trying to get everybody ready especially for the people that come in at last minute :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Dec 10 2009, 11:05 AM~15937451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some real nice work there


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

TTT.........


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

"BIG MIKE" Chavez's truck :dunno:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 2 2010, 11:56 AM~16489330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nah its a customer by the name of moses


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

TTT FOR MORENOS'..............


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

...........MORENO, MORENO, MORENO......... :biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Feb 5 2010, 10:10 AM~16521748
> * ...........MORENO, MORENO, MORENO......... :biggrin:
> *


Louie, Louie, Louie, Louie, Louie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Dec 9 2009, 08:01 PM~15930128
> *morenos autobody established in 1985. we specialize in custom painting, candies, flames, graphics, full flakes and pearls. i have 20 years of experience in custom painting have built many cars over the years we also do custom metal fabrication, body modifications, complete classic or custom vehicle restorations we also do insurance work and collision repair. sheet metal fabrication an example of our work is our extensions for the cadillac sheet metal dash and package trays for big body cadillacs painted sample on pics below.....For when it really matters. heres a few pics of the cars i have worked on in the past years
> 
> phone #:559-346-0417 please leave a message
> ...



Awesome!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

nice work bro


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 6 2010, 11:10 PM~16537321
> *nice work bro
> *


thanx


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

how much do you charge to do a 63 impala full custom candy with graphics? This will include the frame and the belly of the car. PM me with quote. Thanks


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Feb 8 2010, 01:42 PM~16549588
> *how much do you charge to do a 63 impala full custom candy with graphics? This will include the frame and the belly of the car. PM me with quote. Thanks
> *


MORENO IS YOUR MAN...............


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

I WILL SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND............


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

cool


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Feb 24 2010, 02:51 PM~16713600
> *I WILL SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND............
> *


hey Louie Louie im still waitin im holdin my breath lol :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Feb 28 2010, 02:49 PM~16750674
> *hey Louie Louie im still waitin im holdin my breath lol  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :happysad: ......... :0 ...........


----------



## lowrider99 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Dec 10 2009, 12:05 PM~15937451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

beautiful!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

Convertible monte carlo in the making :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

IS THAT A RIVI IN THE BACK.............


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Apr 5 2010, 07:42 PM~17105280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 6 2010, 08:40 AM~17111775
> *IS THAT A RIVI IN THE BACK.............
> *


Yes Louie Louie it is lol its going to be your competition :biggrin: lmao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 6 2010, 01:39 PM~17114241
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


Thanx should have put one on your car :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Apr 6 2010, 07:16 PM~17116125
> *Thanx should have put one on your car  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

nice work.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider99_@Mar 1 2010, 06:37 PM~16763649
> *TTT
> *


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

You putting 1/4 windows in?


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Apr 11 2010, 11:58 AM~17160185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes its going to have operational qtr. glass :biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Apr 17 2010, 10:50 AM~17220702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what top did you use on the monte???


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow you switched out the top post on the windshiled also. Do the damn thing homie. Big ups for the help.


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

another full custom 65 riviera in the making :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

I REMEMBER WHEN MY CAR LOOKED LIKE THAT............. :biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Pushing it back up


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ONE OF THE BEST PAINTERS IN CALI!!! GREAT WORK!!!*


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 5 2010, 11:14 PM~17406592
> *ONE OF THE BEST PAINTERS IN CALI!!! GREAT WORK!!!
> *


thanx compliment appreciated


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

for those of you who want custom metal fabrication give us a call


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@May 23 2010, 03:08 PM~17578638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

THE RIVI IS LOOKING GOOD.................


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jun 16 2010, 04:39 PM~17807961
> *THE RIVI IS LOOKING GOOD.................
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

fully strapped frame and molded will post progress


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

KICK AS WORK GUYS!!!


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 22 2010, 01:37 PM~18113956
> *KICK AS WORK GUYS!!!
> *


thanx comment appreciated


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

READY TO CUT AND BUFF GOT THE STUFF READY


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jul 30 2010, 11:57 AM~18186590
> *READY TO CUT AND BUFF GOT THE STUFF READY
> *


this week end sat in morning get back at me if theres a change  :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

MARTIN...............WHAT'S UP.........MY FRIEND............


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Aug 4 2010, 04:51 PM~18230260
> *MARTIN...............WHAT'S UP.........MY FRIEND............
> *


  :biggrin: louie louie louie


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

smoothed out bumpers


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Aug 25 2010, 11:03 AM~18402646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't show them all our ideas! :biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

custom made rear door panels and custom center consol


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WHAT'S UP...........MORENO..............  LOOKING GOOD


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Sep 17 2010, 10:56 AM~18591594
> *WHAT'S UP...........MORENO..............  LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanx when i get a chance ill go by your house :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

candy apple red consol charcoal grey base


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

custom side arm rest panel


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Sep 27 2010, 01:42 PM~18673500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Sep 24 2010, 03:15 PM~18653834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sure do like that 63!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

x2 !


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

rr
fully molded rear and molded fleetwood top


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

56 belair 4 door converted into 2 door custom convertable still in process


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

ALL MOST READY


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

2000 silverado with 2010 frontend conversion


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Sum nice work


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Nov 18 2010, 09:29 AM~19101119
> *Sum nice work
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 09:01 AM~19417516
> *MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *


thank you Merry Christmas n Happy New year to you n your Family


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 25 2010, 10:10 AM~19417842
> *Merry Christmas  to you and your family!
> *


Thank you Merry Christmas n Happy New years to you n you family


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Nov 4 2010, 02:06 PM~18984479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 10 2011, 08:43 AM~19555214
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

what up fellas. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Feb 9 2011, 02:12 PM~19827525
> *
> *


whats up


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 17 2011, 10:45 PM~19899489
> *whats  up
> *


not a hole lot sent you a p.m give me a call


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Feb 17 2011, 03:38 PM~19895115
> *what up fellas. :biggrin:
> *


same ol deal what up over there


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

nice paint job ! hey what number fluid tip did u use to spray the flakes?


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Oct 12 2010, 02:58 PM~18793359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by morenos' autobody_@Oct 27 2010, 01:52 PM~18923810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morenos' autobody (Dec 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

any new work?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump for awesome work


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

what year is this fleetwoody :thumbsup: nice work


----------

